# The Vault of the Ages



## sparxmith (May 7, 2004)

Seven noble and mighty Adventurers were selected for a quest.  Each of them received the following letter from a representative from the Elven Court of Evermeet.



Dear Sir,

Several centuries ago, the elven court of Myth Drannor was forced to 
abdicate and evacuate that fair city.  Much of the treasury was removed, however certain sections of it were sealed for later removal.  In the intervening centuries the hated drow have settled in the area.  Fortunately,  many of the wards in place would mean immediate death for any Drow why tried to steal from the vaults, but alas our magic has been corrupted.  Any elf 
who entered today would also die.

So we ask you, Noble Adventurer, to aid us.  Buried deep under Myth Drannor 
is a vault.  This vault is known as the Vault of the Ages.  This was the official treasure of the Coronal of Myth Drannor.  In it are countless treasures--too many and too wonderful to name or describe.  In it's deepest,  most guarded part is the item we seek.  More details will be provided if you 
should choose to aid us. 

And now for your motivation.  Though we would not dare to insult you by 
implying that you are a mercenary, every workman is worthy of his wages.  If  you should accept this task, we offer you any 5 items of your choice from  the vault (save of course the item you are sent to rescue), as well as the position of Armathor in the elven court of Evermeet.  This would grant you free access to a land that only Elves are currently allowed to visit.


Many thanks, as we await your reply.

Sincerely,

Armathor Alumrumthar Starym


Each of the seven adventurers sent message to Alumrumthar that they would be delighted to accept this quest for such a mighty Court as Evermeet.


----------



## sparxmith (May 7, 2004)

*The Second Letter*

As he sat at the Red Dragon Tavern, Barak noticed an old elven messanger clad in the garb of Evermeet approaching him.  The elf says, "My Lord, a message from the Coronal.

He sipped his fine ale unfurled the letter.

"To our Noble Friend,

"Before I begin, I must ask if you will assent to a Geas spell for the duration of this venture.  The secrets involved are far too dear for anyone who has not sworn allegiance to the Coronal to be involved.  There is a mild compulsory enchantment in this letter.  If you wish to continue reading this letter you must utter the word "Aye" and agree to a bond of silence concerning these matters."

Barak looks up from the letter to see that the venerable elf  is waiting expectantly.  "Aye", he says.  The elf nods and vanishes with a wink.

Unfazed Barak finishes the letter.

"The Coronal thanks you for your decision to aid us.

"The item we seek is a tome entrusted to Coronal Eltargrim, the Coronal who enacted the now destroyed Mythal that once surrounded fair Myth Drannor.  This tome was written by the Netherese High Mage, Karsus, in the year 212 DR.  This text was on the Nether Scrolls, the basis of the magic practiced in that ill-fated land.

"Yet though the nation was ill-fated, its sorcerors knew power that rivaled even High Elven magic--even though most elven mages are loathed to admit it.

"After the thrice cursed phaerim destroyed Netheril and their whole nation turned into the desert of Anauroch, much magical learning was lost.  In fact nothing remained of Netherese magical theory save that one tome, the Netherese Book of Magick.

"With the fall of Myth Drannor, it was feared that the hated Drow would raid that most sacred place, The Vault of the Ages.  It would seem that they have, to some extent.  However, they have not managed to crack the most hidden, most well guarded, and most difficult sections to access.  Before they do, we must retrieve the Netherese Book of Magick.

"Our scholars seem to think that in this new era of weak magic enacted since the Time of Troubles, the Book of Magick has taken on the nature and power of an Artifact and can teach someone to cast spells as the Netherese did--or more importantly, as the High Elven wizards of old did.

"I pity Toril if the Lolth-ites gain this lore.

"Coronal Eltargrim was wise in his time.  The tome has been sectioned into five pieces and placed into five different vaults guarded by five different types of guardians and each vault requires a key to access.  And as far as we can tell, each key has been hidden or given to its own guardian.

"I shall be sending a courier to you soon.

"Sincerely,

Armanthor Alumrumthar Starym"



Barak stopped his drinking for a moment.  Never since his grandfather had first given him a sword, had he considered swinging it while searching for a book on magical lore.  "Well," he thought to himself, "I'm sure that will be interesting enough.  Searchin' through an elven vault that not even the elves can search.  Who'd 'ave thunk it, eh?"


----------



## sparxmith (May 7, 2004)

*The Third Missive*

In the night, Mirri was without peer.  She had once saved a prince from the lair of a dragon by simply sneaking in and sneaking out.  The prince was still in his diapers at the time, and was being held for ransom.  When the crown could not afford to pay the Wyrm's price, the Queen had sought Mirri.  

This night, she was in the process of stealing back her favorite dagger.  She was stealing it back from the local guard's shack, after it had managed to find it's way into the heart of a local thug who liked to force his way into a virgin's life.  After he'd been tried and released because of large amounts of money changing hands, Mirri had decided that sometimes the God's used other means of justice.

After retrieving her dagger, Mirris went to her favorite watering hole.  Upon arrival, she noticed a now familliar face.  She'd been hoping for the next letter from Alumrumthar.  Maybe this supposed Book of Magick would hold the spell to return her to her love, now 700 years deceased.

The kindly old elven mage handed her the letter then vanished, as always, with a wink of the eye.

"Dear Mirri,

"Again, I extend my gratitude to you for accepting this quest.  I'm writing today to warn you of the peril you are about to face.  Myth Drannor has become overrun with fiends of the 9 Hells.  The Drow have been bubbling up from the Underdark for years now.  It is even reported that some of the wretched Phaerimm have managed to take up residence in that once noble city.

"My advice is that you prepare for the absolute worst.  Pitfiends show no mercy, and the drow are forever looking forward to slitting someone's throat.  All that I know, I will gladly share when we meet.  Arm yourself, prepare yourself, and gird yourself for battle.

"At noon on the Day of Shieldmeet, we shall all gather together at the White Hart Inn in the town of Ashaben Ford.  I shall be wearing the mark of the Coronal.  You will find it at the bottom of this letter so that you may recognize me.

"We shall all meet.  You and the six other adventurers and myself.  We shall be bound in a Vow of Loyalty, and I will answer any and all questions you may ask.  From there, I will direct you on the objectives.

"See you then,

"Alumrumthar Starym"


----------

